# Back of thighs and hindquarters



## puddles everywhere

Has she been shaved? How often? I had a rescue golden and her backside (all of her actually) was more fluff than flowing coat. A couple of decades later I have learned this may have been because of frequent "summer cuts". 
The girl I have now has a very abundant coat and her backside was also extremely fluffy... like pom pom fluffy. When her adult coat finally came in it is now long flowing hair that doesn't tangle up too much, so much easier to take care of.

Not sure if this helps but when it was really thick and fluffy I used a "rake" to remove the bulk of the undercoat. They only cost about $6.00 and you will be shocked at how much undercoat you will remove. I also sprayed her feathers and backside with leave in conditioner.. just stuff with oil from the drug store. The rake along with the conditioner helps it to move through and avoid knots. Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Piper

Hi,
Thanks for your response. We have had her since she was a puppy and she has never been shaved. I love her natural coat but for some reason her fur is just so thick there! I agree about the rake. I use it constantly and she still gets tangles, some of which I have to cut out as detanglers haven't worked. I'm going to try a different conditioner and I'm hoping that this helps prevent the tangles. She was at a dog sitters house during our recent vacation and she came back a mess from playing in the yard with the sitters pups. Am working on getting her back looking like her old self, although she had lots of fun!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Try Isle of Dogs detangler. If you put my first name in the comments she'll give you my VIP discount (Isle of Dogs GA-Contact Us) on your first order. I find on spay coats that this stuff is fabulous, it makes the hair lay instead of fluff. I use it on older girls' pants and chests.


----------



## murphy1

A question I've wanted to ask.......can you over use the rake? It is the best thing since sliced bread! Murphy's coat looks so much better, I use it a few times a week.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair products. I use all of them on my dogs. Shampoo, conditioner, and polisher/detangler. I wash with the shampoo & conditioner, then towel dry as much as possible, then work the polisher into the coat and blow dry. As a professional groomer I've tried dozens of different detangling products and none of them work as well as this. Plus it doesn't leave any residue in the coat nor does it weigh down the coat. For in between grooms, I dampen the coat with Hydrate 24, blow dry, and brush. If you look for them on facebook, they currently have a $2 off coupon for first time buyers. Its not cheap, but a little goes a long way.

The other thing is, I don't know what your dog's coat looks like, but if she's altered, she could have a coat similar to the dog in the pictures I'm posting. This dog has large amounts of spay/neuter coat on his hind legs. I've included a before and after picture of a hind leg-no clipper or scissors was used. Its actually very simple to hand strip it out. You do this by grabbing small chunks in your fingers and pulling. Takes a while to do, but looks nice when done. It doesn't hurt the dog, although some will make you think it does. Most are pretty indifferent to it though. You don't have to do it all at once either, you can do it over the course of several days-whatever you and your dog are comfortable with. It will keep growing back, but if you keep on top of it and strip it out as it grows in, its not all that hard or time consuming to maintain.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Hello from another Piper in Massachusetts! Any time I board Piper she comes home with little mats in the fine fur underneath her ears I think from playing, and I have to detangle/sometimes cut them out. She's always in serious need of a good bath and brush afterwards. 

@Goldens&Friesians, Piper has some pretty small patches of short, softer, downy-like fur on her hindlimbs just above and in front of her knees that looks kind of swirly, like cowlicks almost. She does have some guard hairs there. It looks a little like the picture of your dog in your signature photo. Is that a spay coat?


----------



## NJGoldenMom

Yes, please explain what a spay coat is. I am on my second golden and I have never heard that term before! Thanks.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

So spay coat is basically, a lot of times when dogs get spayed/neutered they grow longer/thicker coats than they would if they were intact. Sometimes that longer coat is downy lighter colored fluff like on the dog's leg in my photo from above. That fluff tangles very easily and stuff (like sticks, leaves, burrs, etc) sticks in the fluff much more than it does in correct textured coat. My golden in the signature photo is spayed and her coat has gotten longer since the spay, but she doesn't have any of that light whispy fluff-she occasionally gets a small amount on her hind legs, but I strip it out before it has a chance to become noticeable. Usually the fluff is just fluff, not curly or cowlicked, so I'm just guessing since I can't actually see what it looks like, but if you see topcoat and its curly, its probably just the way your dog's coat is.


----------



## pawsnpaca

I used to breed alpacas and the animals would sometimes get burrs completely tangled in their top knots. Alpacas don't really want you to touch them to begin with - carefully combing burrs out of their heads was definitely NOT going to happen! The go to product to get them out was called "Cowboy Magic." Lots of glowing reviews on line. We used the horse version on the alpacas, but there is a dog version too...


----------



## Sweet Piper

Thank you - I just splurged on their Stand-Up Shampoo as her breeder swears by it. Took a while to make this splurge but I finally did it. Haven't had a chance to try it yet!


----------



## Athompson9866

is this the spay coat fluff y’all are talking about? This is on her hind leg.


----------



## CCoopz

My Teddy has that a little bit too and he is an intact 2 and 1/2 year old dog. 
Some of the neautered/spayed dogs I come across have a wiry sheep like coat but it tends to be very noticeable on their torso


----------



## Finn&Lyd

Athompson9866 said:


> View attachment 879845
> is this the spay coat fluff y’all are talking about? This is on her hind leg.


 My golden has hair that looks just like that on her back legs. Have you figured out what it is?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Finn&Lyd said:


> My golden has hair that looks just like that on her back legs. Have you figured out what it is?


Yes, that lighter colored hair in the photo does appear to be spay coat.


----------

